# Clamp Mods!



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Why buy expensive clamps when you have a buddy with a welding machine!:surprise::grin:

After seeing videos on how to modify the cheap clamps instead of buying the Fe$tool style clamps, I came up with a brand new plan.

I wanted to modify the clamps to fit 3/4 inch dog holes on my bench so I called up a buddy and asked if he could help me. He said yes! :surprise: That was back when it was hot (mid 90's) so we waited...

Today he called and said come on over, so off I went.

I explained what I wanted and we got after it. He has a metal cut off saw so I cut the 5/16 inch rod to length and he did the welding.

Then it was time to do the fitting. I already knew they wouldn't fit so I explained my idea was to grind a radius on the back side of the bar so it would roll under the table.

Instead, Willie used the cut off saw to cut away most of the excess metal that was in the way, and then it was time to fire up the grinder and finish the job.

Yay! All four will fit nicely through a 3/4 inch hole and clamp the work piece with no problem.

Note: A couple of the clamps belonged to my dad so they are the real deal - Craftsman, circa 1960's - 70's. I will get a lot of use out of them.

And the HF clamps, yeah, under $5 for the 12 inch models. I told Willie I might be back with another handful. :grin:

I am a happy camper. :smile:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great idea, Mike. I've thought of doing something similar. Those wii come in real handy.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> Great idea, Mike. I've thought of doing something similar. Those wii come in real handy.


Yes sir. Especially since I am fixin' to rebuild my work table. It will be a Ron Paulk hybrid...Mikey Style! :surprise:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Building to suit oneself is the best way. I'm sure it will be great. Don't forget pictures.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Agree with Richard Should be a great WIP.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Your not a happy camper, you're a happy CLAMPER! Nice work. A great addition to the workbench. An ingenious way to use the cheaper HF clamps.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Those look very handy, Mike.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm going to try this! I don't have much experience with welding, any advise about welding on the bar? Anything special about the clamp metal (ie tempering?)


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Everend said:


> I'm going to try this! I don't have much experience with welding, any advise about welding on the bar? Anything special about the clamp metal (ie tempering?)


I can't help with the welding. I cut the 5/16 inch rod and Willie welded it to the clamp bar. Nothing special that I know of.

If you screw it up, grind it off and do it again! :surprise::grin:

I can already see I want some more of these in the 6 inch length. I have about a dozen of them so it won't hurt too bad to modify four more.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

If both parts are mild steel, just pre-heat to take the chill of and drive off any moisture. Use a mild steel rod, cool in still air after welding.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Knot2square said:


> Your not a happy camper, you're a happy CLAMPER!


Good one Steve . Having that(Happy Clamper) on a T-shirt would have made a great Christmas present for Mike lol


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Great idea, it works!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

There ya go. Good job!


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks! It was pretty easy.
I used 3/8" rod from Lowe's for about $6. All they had in that size was plated. My welder is the least expensive wire feed that HD sells. The clamps are $5 Lowes brand that I got on sale. 
I punched the bar out of the old end with hammer and cold Steel chisel. Cut 3" off the rod and held the two pieces together while welding it. This welder sparks a LOT and leaves dirty welds, but for this it works. Then took a flapper wheel to the welded to ease the shoulder and clean it up. I made 8 of these in a couple hours. 
Not bad for a novice! 

Thanks again for the idea.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Knot2square said:


> Your not a happy camper, you're a happy CLAMPER!.


Thanks for the chuckle, I needed it!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Everend said:


> Thanks! It was pretty easy.
> I used 3/8" rod from Lowe's for about $6. All they had in that size was plated. My welder is the least expensive wire feed that HD sells. The clamps are $5 Lowes brand that I got on sale.
> I punched the bar out of the old end with hammer and cold Steel chisel. Cut 3" off the rod and held the two pieces together while welding it. This welder sparks a LOT and leaves dirty welds, but for this it works. Then took a flapper wheel to the welded to ease the shoulder and clean it up. I made 8 of these in a couple hours.
> Not bad for a novice!
> ...


After using my clamps for a little bit, I don't think there is a science to welding these things. Just stick the rod to it and go for it. The last time I did any welding was in high school circa 1967. :surprise: :grin:

And if you think about it, these clamps can get a "grip" anywhere there is a hole big enough for the rod to stick through. That is why I bored holes in the frame of my table. Makes up for not having the lip my old table had.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Everend said:


> Thanks! It was pretty easy.
> I used 3/8" rod from Lowe's for about $6. All they had in that size was plated. My welder is the least expensive wire feed that HD sells. The clamps are $5 Lowes brand that I got on sale.
> I punched the bar out of the old end with hammer and cold Steel chisel. Cut 3" off the rod and held the two pieces together while welding it. This welder sparks a LOT and leaves dirty welds, but for this it works. Then took a flapper wheel to the welded to ease the shoulder and clean it up. I made 8 of these in a couple hours.
> Not bad for a novice!
> ...


I think I have created a monster! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I like my "new" clamps! Thanks again for the mod idea.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> I think I have created a monster!


I'm thinking of giving these for Christmas gifts next year.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

...and action! :surprise::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks like it turned out very well Mike . Great exacution and build


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

@MT Stringer: Looks good, Mike. Like those clamps. I'm going to have to have some made.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Mike, should get a year or two out of that one.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great, Mike. Simplifies clamping - very useful.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I went back to see Willie today...and took six more clamps and a pair for "warranty" work! :surprise::grin: Ha Ha! I wanted to cut a couple of the previously modified clamps to a shorter length. :grin:

It didn't take long to cut the rod pieces, and weld them on the clamps, and grind the radius on the end. 

Note that I included a pair of DeWalt Track Saw clamps. I didn't know if the existing flat bar could be used or would need to be replaced. Willie said "lets add some metal the the joint and see what happens". It turned out perfect. These clamps are well made and I can see me using them a lot.

The two clamps that I cut part of the bar off left the end with no stop to prevent the clamp head from sliding off. No problem. Willie added a drop of weld on each end. After a little buffing with the grinder wire wheel, they look like the factory produced them in the late 60's or early 70's. :smile:

The bottom line is I now have ten of these clamps ready to go.

The picture of Willie welding is a piece of chain he modified for me so I can secure my BBQ pit to the fence post.

Happy dance ---> :dance3::dance3::dance3:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dang I gotta learn how to weld . Bought a welder , but haven't tried yet


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> The two clamps that I cut part of the bar off left the end with no stop to prevent the clamp head from sliding off. No problem. Willie added a drop of weld on each end. After a little buffing with the grinder wire wheel, they look like the factory produced them in the late 60's or early 70's.


The first four clamps we made it had ground off the stop months ago. I could use them through the table before you had the brilliant idea to weld them. So we had to add that spot.
Then the second four clamps were new. My apprentice failed to understand why but saw watched me make the first one (which had been modified) so his first step was to grind off the stop. No problem though, just a little funny how things happen when he can't read my mind.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Well two of my clamp welds failed last night. Good thing I can just reweld them.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Everend said:


> Well two of my clamp welds failed last night. Good thing I can just reweld them.


Time to fire the welder! :surprise:


----------

